# Sweet Almond Essential Oil?



## WildRose (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there such a thing as sweet almond essential oil, used for scenting CP soaps?  I have been looking for suppliers of the EO, and also recpies for an almond scented soap, but have found very little.  Any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet almond oil isn't a fragrance oil.  To get an almond scent you will have to use an almond fragrance oil, totally different animal.  You can use sweet almond oil as one of your base oils in your formula but there is no scent to it.  There is no natural almond fragrance or EO.  Sweetcakes has a FO that they call Natural Almond but for me it faded in CP soap so I wouldn't buy that one.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 26, 2010)

Almond oil has no almond scent. You can try benzaldehyde with the prussic acid removed. http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/essentialoils.html


----------



## agriffin (Oct 26, 2010)

What does Bitter Almond EO smell like?


----------



## GardenGirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Must smell like almonds, according to herbaria.

http://www.herbariasoap.com/soaps/almon ... -soap.html

It must be pricey?  I like the sound of it, but I've never smelled it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 10, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> What does Bitter Almond EO smell like?


Like strong almond butter or like the almond flavor you use in baking.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 11, 2010)

The only problem with Bitter Almond is that it is extremely toxic - I have heard there is supposed to be some method to remove the toxin but it is still be recommended to be avoided and not used........


----------



## judymoody (Nov 15, 2010)

I prefer essential oils whenever possible.  But sometimes synthetic is better.  Natural Bitter Almond is toxic.  Real sandalwood is endangered, not to mention hideously expensive.  Don't get me started on musk!    

I am still relatively new to this but I gather that there are certain scents that are either killed by lye (fruits, vanilla, coffee) or are extremely expensive in their natural form.  So I've begun to explore FOs.  Took advantage of Peak Candle's sale to experiment a bit.


----------



## madpiano (Nov 27, 2010)

you could try Peach Kernel Oil - it smells of Almonds, but not sure if that will come through in a soap


----------

